# Suggestions Visually different



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

This is the one big problem I have with my Tivo. I have a lot of company, and they like to watch TV while they are over. The problem is that there is no visual difference that I can tell from a Tivo recording something as a suggestion, and a Tivo recording something that is User requested. 

Why is this a problem? I know what I want my Tivo to record, and my Wife knows what belongs. But anyone outside of our household has no clue what is fair game on canceling and what isn't. So when me and my wife isn't around, and my sister is watching Tivo, and all of a sudden it pops up with a "I'm getting ready to record something, are you ok with that?" message, it's hard to tell if it's important or not.

Solutions? There are a few. Probably the easiest would be a Header or Color Change for certain types of recordings. Maybe all the User Defined recordings have a Red border, where the suggestions have a blue border? Maybe it clearly says, "Tivo Season Pass" or "Tivo Suggestion"? 

The other option would be an on/off toggle for Suggestions. This would be a bit annoying as you could forget to turn it on/off. But basically when you sit down to watch live TV, you could say, "Turn off Suggestion Recordings". Perhaps it should be on a timer of sorts? If I tune to Channel 8 to watch a show, then I'm listed as "active" and nothing will record from Suggestions for the next 2 hours. Or something similar.

I'm not hallucinating, right? I didn't completely miss a clear message, did I? I've been away from Tivo for 2 months, so I can't be sure till I pick up my DT Tivo series 2 from UPS tomorrow. But I know in the past, it's been a pain to say, "Don't cancel any of my recordings" and then have to come back and say, "Oh...you don't have to watch that...it's not important." And yet at the same time, I don't want to turn off Suggestions altogether.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you're watching LiveTV and you do anything with the remote it won't record a Suggestion. The TiVo has a 30 minute activity timer. Whenever it sees a remote signal it resets the timer. If there has been activity within the past 30 minutes, it won't record a Suggestion so you will only get those messages for scheduled recordings.

But if you just turn on the TV and let it run for more than 30 minutes without using the remote, you can get them.


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

Suggestions? Hah. It tries to record little house on the prairie on my boxes. Turned that stupid feature off quick.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

nvaughan3 said:


> Suggestions? Hah. It tries to record little house on the prairie on my boxes. Turned that stupid feature off quick.


If you give "Little House" a couple of thumbs down :down: hits I don't think Tivo will suggest it again. Of course you might not get and suggestions for Dr Quinn Medicine Woman too. But that's a good thing.....right?


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

With the S3 I have noticed that Suggestions record with showing just the red LED on the front panel. Other recordings (Season Pass, or ad hoc recordings) will show the red LED and the title of the show on the front panel. Not to mention the recording is stored in its own folder "Suggestions" to easily find, and "clear".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My HR10 and earlier Tivo's didn't ask me if I wanted to cancel a suggestion when I changed the channel, it just does it. It only asks when it is a user-requested recording.

When I change the channel on a suggestion, it not only stops the recording immediately, it deletes the unfinished suggestion from the recording list.


----------

